# Sharp's 90-inch LC-90LE745U AQUOS LED TV is a CES Innovations Honoree



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Would it be worth spending $10,000 on a 90 inch non ultra HD (4k set) or a few thousand more for an LG 85 inch Ultra HD (4k set)? Any thoughts?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

My thoughts are that it would be worth it to wait until prices drop!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

mechman said:


> My thoughts are that it would be worth it to wait until prices drop!


Yes, I totally agree. I was just thinking hypothetically if you had the money. 

But, let's say the prices are more reasonable for example say the 90 inch is $6,000 now instead of $10,000 and say the 85 inch is now $9,000 instead of $19,000.. 

Which is the better buy?


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm sure it will find a few buyers, but $10K is a lot of money to spend without 4K. I know there's no content now but you'd think in 2-3 years you might have something to watch.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Sevenfeet said:


> I'm sure it will find a few buyers, but $10K is a lot of money to spend without 4K. I know there's no content now but you'd think in 2-3 years you might have something to watch.


I agree. I think if you had the money, instead of spending on a non 4k TV even at 90 inch it would be best to spend the extra money for the 85 inch 4k since it would have the technology to make the display better.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

My local Fry's had one of these Sharp Aquos TV's on the floor. They only had one, it was in the box, and there was no price on it. Just a sign above it saying 90 inch. I dont blame them, I wouldn't take a tv of that price range out of the box for a display either. :rubeyes:

Agree Sevenfeet :TT $10K is a lot of money to spend without 4K.


----------

